# Mach mir Sorgen...



## Trekki1990 (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Bin gerade neu hier aktuellem Anlass.
Habe neulich einen Anruf bekommen von irgendnem Callcenter wie es sich
anhörte, wo die mich gefragt haben, ob ich irgendeine Mitgliedschaft kündigen möchte. Ich hätte wohl bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Weiß ich aber nichts mehr von. Haben dann noch irgendwas von 5 Monaten à 59,90 € gelabert und dass ich an 600 Gewinnspielen gleichzeitig teilnehmen würde.
Ich habe gesagt kündigen. Ein gewisser Herr Klein war das, hat gesagt ich würde noch mal einen Kontrollanruf erhalten, um die Kündigung zu bestätigen.
Der kam dann auch. Eine Frau diesmal, wieder ein Callcenter. Hat gesagt ich solle nur mit JA oder NEIN antworten, auf die Fragen die sie mir stellt, weil sie für die Kündigung nur 1 Minute zur Verfügung hätte. Die hat extrem schnell gesprochen und ich hatte arge Probleme alles zu verstehen.

Ich habe einen Verdacht wie das zustande gekommen sein kann.
Hatte mich glaube aus myspace ausgeloggt und auf so ne Bannerwerbung geklickt, wo ich mit ein paar Fragen testen konnte wie schlau ich sei.
Ergebnis würde ich dann wohl per E-Mail bekommen.
Musste dann meine Adressdaten eintragen, falls ich was gewinnen würde, dass man mir es zuschicken könnte.

Ich nirgends etwas von Abo gelesen oder ähnliches und ich schaue IMMER die genau an.

Kennt jemand vielleicht dieses Verfahren der Abzocke?

Ich mache mir total Sorgen.
Viele Grüße und danke schonmal.


----------



## Schiebedach (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Hallo Trekki 1990,
ich glaube, jetzt im Moment kannst Du nichts weiter tun als abwarten.
Mach Dir aber Notizen über Zeit, Name Anrufer und falls möglich, Tel.Nr. .

Falls von denen nochmal ein Anruf kommen sollte, weise darauf hin, daß Du den Anruf mitschneidest, vor allem, weil Du nur der Bruder, Onkel oder sonstiger Verwandter bist und versuch, deren Tel.Nr. herauszubekommen, 
damit zurückgerufen werden kann; ansonsten "bitte alles schriftlich".
Wenn die dann nämlich mitbekommen, daß Du nicht aus "Dummsdorf" bist, wird , falls Du dich nicht in's "Bockshorn" jagen läßt, Ruhe herrschen.
Halt die Ohren steif!
Gruß
Schiebedach


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Wichtig ist vor allem:

Konto im Auge behalten. Und wenn diese [......] abbuchen sollten (das machen fast alle dieser [......]), umgehend bei der Bank die Rückbuchung veranlassen.


----------



## Trekki1990 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!
Nummer? Vergebens. Auf meinem Handy steht immer "Unbekannt".

Ich werde eure Tipps beachten. Ich hoffe mal das es glimpflich ausgehen wird.
Schönen Abend noch!

Gruß Trekki


----------



## Eniac (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Trekki1990 schrieb:


> Habe neulich einen Anruf bekommen von irgendnem Callcenter wie es sich
> anhörte, wo die mich gefragt haben, ob ich irgendeine Mitgliedschaft kündigen möchte. Ich hätte wohl bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Weiß ich aber nichts mehr von.



Hatte ich auch vor einigen Wochen. Meine Standardantwort: "Ich habe keinen Vertrag geschlossen, also brauche ich auch nix zu kündigen." Das ging ca. 10 Minuten hin und her, bis die dusselige Kuh, die immer frecher wurde, am Ende entnervt aufgelegt hat.

Bekannte Maschen der Telefon-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki - Kein Grund sich irgendwelche Sorgen zu machen.


Eniac


----------



## Trekki1990 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

So habe einen Brief von diesem **** bekommen.

Die nennen sich PROFIPLAY.

Ich schreib mal was die hier geschrieben haben:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ******!

Gratulation, der erste Schritt ist getan, jetzt brauchen SIe nur noch auf die Traumgewinne zu warten. Wir machen Sie zum Gewinner!

Mit der monatlichen Teilnahme an *200 aufregenden & lukrativen Gewinnspielen *helfen Sie Ihrem Glück auf die Sprünge.

Sie Herr ****** haben die einmalige Chance Ihr Traumauto, eine Reise für sich und Ihre Familie, Geld- und Sachpreise im Wert von tausenden von Euros zu gewinnen.

Unser langjähriges *Profiplay *Gewinnspielredakteueren Team sucht und wählt für Sie persönlich, ab Februar, monatlich Supergewinnspiele aus.

Im Gewinnfall werden Sie direkt durch den Veranstalter entweder per Post oder E-Mail informiert. Um in diesem Zusammenhang Ihre private E-Mail Adresse zu schützen, haben wir Ihnen ein E-Mail-Postfach zur Verfügung gestellt. Rufen Sie Ihre E-Mail unter der Webseite von *www.profi-play.com *mit folgenden Daten ab:

*Login: *********
Password: *********

*Diese Leistung ist ebenfalls in Ihrem Servicebeitrag von € 59,00 enthalten, den wir wie besprochen jeden Monat im Voraus automatisch von Ihrem Konto ******* bei der NAME DER BANK (BLZ) abbuchen.

Als weiteren Bonus erhalten Sie mit diesem Schreiben einen Reisegutschein. Planen Sie schon heute Ihren nächsten Urlaub.

*Viel Glück und bis bald
*Ihr Team von *Profiplay*"

----

Ey ich bin so sauer! Ich kann da nicht mal jetzt anrufen!
Sprechzeiten sind nur von Mo-Fr von 9 - 17 Uhr!!! In der Zeit muss ich arbeiten!

Kennt die vielleicht schon jemand??

Gruß Trekki

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:06:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:00:11 ----------

Habe gerade mal versucht auf die Website zu gehen.
Nix! Nada!

"under construction"

Ich könnt explodieren! Die kriegen was von mir zu hören!


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Meine Güte, wieso regst Du Dich über diese Gesellen überhaupt auf? 

Nicht mal ignorieren soll man die Herrschaften. Einzig sein Konto soll man im Auge behalten. Es kann sein, das durch Datenmissbrauch die Kontodaten bereits in den falschen Händen ist. 

Falls tatsächlich abgebucht werden sollte, kann man kostenfrei bei seiner Bank den Vorgang rückgängig machen. 

Sollen die doch mahnen bis sie schwarz werden. Schau Dir einfach ein paar Beiträge in diesem Thread an, und alles ist gut .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Trekki1990 schrieb:


> Die kriegen was von mir zu hören!


Wenn du was zu sagen hast, dann erzähle das deiner Katze oder ersatzweise einer Wand. Das wäre vom Effekt her ziemlich gleich.


Trekki1990 schrieb:


> ...den wir wie besprochen jeden Monat im Voraus automatisch von Ihrem abbuchen.


Wenn hier ein Irrtum vorliegen sollte oder auch so bzw. so kannst du den Betrag ganz einfach über deine Bank wieder zurück holen, im Lastschriftverfahren ist das so vorgesehen.


----------



## Trekki1990 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Ganz unten in dem Schreiben steht von welcher Firma der ganze Dreck kommt.

"Profiplay ist ein Projekt der Augera Ltd. 69 Great Hampton Str., Birmingham B186EW, UK"

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:19:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:18:08 ----------

Ja tut mir Leid für meinen Ausbruch. Ich bin sehr leicht reizbar.
Ich hoffe es hilft einigen die auf genau dieselben reingefallen sind oder reinfallen.


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

69 great hampton street - Google-Suche

Diese Adresse bürgt nicht wirklich für Qualität. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Eniac (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Trekki1990 schrieb:


> Rufen Sie Ihre E-Mail unter der Webseite von *www.profi-play.com *



--> under construction

Klasse, und die domain ist anonym bei NameCheap.com mit WhoisGuard Protection am 30. Dezember 2009 registriert worden. Äusserst vertrauenserweckend.

Gehosted ist sie auf der IP 93.184.71.195 bei VNET a.s. in der Slowakei.

Da finden wir noch

# AKTION200.COM



> Aktion200 ist ein Produkt der
> 
> Augera Ltd.
> 69 Great Hampton St.
> ...



Sowie

# Deutschergewinnerservice.com
# Deutschersupertipp.de
# EUROTIRAGE.COM
# GALAXY-PLAY.NET
# GAME4-YOU.COM
# GEWINNAKTION.COM
# GEWINNKOMET.COM
# GEWINNTRAUM.COM
# LIMES150.COM
# STARTIPP200.COM
# SUNNYTIPP.COM
# TIPPTRESOR.COM
# WEB-GSS.COM
# WTIPP88.COM

die wohl alle zum selben Klüngel gehören.



Trekki1990 schrieb:


> "Profiplay ist ein Projekt der Augera Ltd. 69 Great Hampton Str., Birmingham B186EW, UK"



Eine Postfach-Addresse in der Great Hampton Str in Birmingham bürgt natürlich für absolute Seriösität, immerhin gibt es die Firma schon seit genau 2 Monaten. Ob das Gesellschaftskapital wohl mehr als 1 brit. Pfund beträgt?

Schade, dass Director Search bei ukdata.com nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


Eniac


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Eniac schrieb:


> Schade, dass Director Search bei ukdata.com nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
> Eniac



Macht nichts, der Name würde Dir eh nicht weiter helfen...  Eine Bitte an den Betroffenen: bitte hier schön melden, was weiter passiert und alles dokumentieren (Gedächtnisprotokolle machen, also alles von den Gesprächen usw aufschreiben, so wie du dich erinnerst)

und Unterlagen bitte mit dem Kuvert (Poststempel!) aufheben.
Die Sache gehört zu einem größeren Komplex, den andere bereits auf dem Radar haben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Trekki1990 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir total Sorgen.


Ist vollkommen überflüssig! Diese [edit] werden dich zwar auch weiterhin belästigen, aber was juckts den Elefanten, wenn ihm die Mücke im Genick sitzt...:-D

Bevor diese Briefkastenheinis ihre Drohungen wahrmachen, wird die SPD stärkste Partei in Deutschland...


----------



## malreynolds (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

hey,
bei mir liefs ganz genauso ab. der typ hat angerufen (herr fischer; war mit sicherheit der selbe typ wie bei dir auch) und hat mir genau den gleichen müll erzählt.
hab ihm aber falsche kontodaten gegeben. soll er ruhig mal versuchen was abzubuchen :-D

gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Das mit der falschen Kontonummer ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee.

Denn:

haben die Callcenter Prüfprogramme, die die Plausibilität einer Kontonummer feststellen können. Damit werden Kontonummern aussortiert, die es nicht geben kann.
könntest Du die Kontonummer eines Unbeteiligten erwischt haben. Nicht immer gleichen die Banken Namen und Kontonummern ordentlich ab. Es könnte also sein, dass von einem Fremden Konto daraufhin abgebucht wird. Muss nicht wirklich sein.

Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten.
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## malreynolds (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

also ich weiß, daß der typ meine korrekte kto-nr. nicht hat. er hat nämlich auch die falsche in seinem brief angegeben.
aber abbuchen dürfte trotzdem schwer gehen. die banken dürfen nur abbuchen wenn der kto-inhaber u. die kto-nr übereinstimmen. so sollte kein unbeteiligter betroffen sein. jedenfalls hab ich sicherheitshalber mal ne antwort geschickt. obs was bringt...wir werden sehn.

gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



malreynolds schrieb:


> so sollte kein unbeteiligter betroffen sein.



"Sollte"..., Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Leider wissen wir aber, dass es solche Fälle gibt, wo die Banken nicht genau hinschauen.


----------



## malreynolds (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

da hast du wohl recht. aber mehr als ein kündigungsschreiben rausschicken, kann ich jetzt auch nicht machen. werd mal mit nem bekannten auf der bank sprechen, daß er die falsche kto-nr im auge behalten soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Kündigen tut man nur einem Vertrag, den man wissentlich eingegangen ist. Kündigen kann man auch immer nur zum Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit, das bedeutet aber, dass man bis zum Ende durchbezahlen muss. Je nachdem, wie man eine "Kündigung" formuliert, kann dies auch unnötigerweise als Eingeständnis gelten, dass es einen wirksamen Vertrag gibt.

Wenn man aus einem unseriösen Vertrag wieder rausmöchte, dann nennt man das "Widerspruch/Widerruf" und nicht Kündigung.

Außerdem fängt man besser keine Brieffreundschaft mit Briefkastenfirmen an, das bringt genauso viel wie ein Dialog mit einer Parkuhr.

Lies erstmal das, bevor Du mit der Schreibselei anfängst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



malreynolds schrieb:


> die banken dürfen nur abbuchen wenn der kto-inhaber u. die kto-nr übereinstimmen. so sollte kein unbeteiligter betroffen sein.


Das war einmal! Inzwischen müssen sich die Banken nicht mehr vergewissern, ob Name und Kontonummer übereinstimmen. Es genügt, wenn bei der betreffenden Bank die betreffende Kontonummer existiert - und dann geht die Abbuchung problemlos durch (vorausgesetzt, entsprechende Deckung ist vorhanden). :-?


----------



## malreynolds (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

super. danke für die zahlreichen infos. werd mal schauen wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehe ob ich nen widerruf schreibe oder´s sein lasse.


----------



## Nickyleinchen (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

:wall: bei mir it genau das gleiche =( ich hab jetzt auch profi play 
an popo kleben


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Dagegen hilft ein gutes Stück 3-lagiges Toilettenpapier. :sun:

Nochmal die Leseempfehlung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Anna Renate (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Es ist doch im allgemeinen bekannt, dass man bei Telefonanrufen niemals
mit Ja antworten soll. Die Fragen und Antworten können so zusammen geschnitten werden,
dass automatisch Verträge geschlossen werden.
Ich habe so etwas in der Art auch mal erlebt. Hat aber was mit einem
Telefonanbieter zu tun. Obwohl ich nicht mit Ja oder Nein geantwortet habe,
sondern mit der Bitte, Infos vorab schriftlich zu erhalten, war das schon ein
Fehler. Ich bekam ein Handy mit Vertrag zugeschickt.
Habe aber die Annahme verweigert und das war es auch.
Allerdings habe ich den Kundenservice angerufen und mich beschwert.
Bei der Abzocke per Telefon, bin ich so schlau geworden, den Hörer sofort
aufzulegen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Die Fragen und Antworten können so zusammen geschnitten werden,
> dass automatisch Verträge geschlossen werden.


Ein oft zu findende Behauptung, die aber nicht stimmt. Einer durch ein Gericht angeordneten technischen Überprüfung würde ein solcher "Beweis" nie standhalten. Deswegen gehen die Läden auch damit nicht vor Gericht sondern drohen nur damit.


----------



## Anna Renate (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Das wäre ja positiv. Warum aber sind die Leute so naiv und gehen auf 
solche Anrufe ein? Ich kenne sie nicht, die Namen sind fremd usw.
Bei der Telefongesellschaft wusste ich ja, wen ich dran hatte.
Nur leider nicht, das dies ein übereifriger Mitarbeiter war, der sich eine
Provision ergattern wollte.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Ganz einfach: die Leute sind telefongläubig. Wenn jemand "nett und freundlich" anruft, rechnen sie nicht damit, behumst zu werden.


----------



## malreynolds (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Nickyleinchen schrieb:


> :wall: bei mir it genau das gleiche =( ich hab jetzt auch profi play
> an popo kleben


 
willkommen im club


----------



## gerdad (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Hier ein Holländerin die das gemacht hat, die Leute sind so schlau am Telefon.
Und weil mann davon ab will gebt mann die Daten raus. Hatte ich dass mall nie gemacht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:09:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:02:21 ----------

Nochmal Deutlichkeit:

Wir machen nichts?
Buchen zuruck!!!!!!
Und schreiben wir ein Widerrufs oder nichts?

Danke.


----------



## MichasAntwort (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Hallo, 
Also wichtig ist bei solchen windigen Anrufern erstmal nie "Ja" zu sagen am Telefon. Dann passiert folgendes diese Leute kopieren dein ja an eine stelle in einem dir angeblich an Telefon vorgetragenen Vertrag. Durch dein kopiertes Ja haben sie dann den Vertrag von dir bestätigt. 
Ist alles natürlich nichts rechtens aber kostet natürlich zeit und nerven solche geschichten. 
Bei nichtzahlen beginnt der übliche Tanz dann Mahnungen, Angstbriefe etc. 
Alles altpapier 

LG Micha


----------



## gerdad (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Alles gut, aber die haben das ja schon heraus gegriffen von uns.

Was mach ich jetzt, auf das schreiben kann ich doch widerrufen?

Habe das kopiert reicht das:

 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich widerspreche jeglichen Zahlungsforderungenund bestreite das Vorliegen eines wirksamen Vertrags.Sollte ich mich bezüglich letzterem im Rechtsirrtum befinden, erkläre ich hilfsweise und vorsorglich den Widerruf.Ich mache Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass ich Lastschriftabbuchungen von meinem Konto als ungenehmigt betrachte und eine Rückbuchung zu Ihren Lasten vornehmen lassen werde. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



MichasAntwort schrieb:


> Dann passiert folgendes diese Leute kopieren dein ja an eine stelle in einem dir angeblich an Telefon vorgetragenen Vertrag. Durch dein kopiertes Ja haben sie dann den Vertrag von dir bestätigt.
> Ist alles natürlich nichts rechtens aber kostet natürlich zeit und nerven solche geschichten.


Und würden sich vor  Gericht damit voll auf die  Fresse legen. Solche Fälschungen würden einer kriminaltechnischen Überprüfung nie standhalten 
und würde zu einer  sofortigen  Strafanzeige wegen Beweisfälschung  führen.

Soweit uns bekannt ist das auch noch nie versucht worden.


----------



## MichasAntwort (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Soweit uns bekannt ist das auch noch nie versucht worden.



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Talkrunde zu diesem Thema auf einem Radioprogramm verfolgt. Unteranderem war dort auch eine Sprecherin von der Verbraucherzentrale ( Bundesland habe ich vergessen ) geladen. Sie hat das genauso geschildert. Ob fälle bekannt sind, bei denen es so gewesen ist sei dahingestellt. Soweit konnte ich den Talk leider nicht verfolgen. Musste zwischendurch mal arbeiten :smile:

LG Micha


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



MichasAntwort schrieb:


> . Unteranderem war dort auch eine Sprecherin von der Verbraucherzentrale ( Bundesland habe ich vergessen ) geladen. Sie hat das genauso geschildert.


 Dieses Talkrundengewäsch  ist ziemlich wertlos. 
Nichts  ist nachvollziehbar  oder dokumentiert  und dass Sprecher der VZ blühenden Unsinn
in der Öffentlichkeit verzapft haben, wäre auch nicht das erste  Mal.

Nur was schwarz auf weiß steht, ist relevant


----------



## MichasAntwort (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> .Nur was schwarz auf weiß steht, ist relevant



Da bin ich mir sogar sicher. 

Wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung ob es fälle gibt die Gerichtlich regestriert sind. Ferner frage ich mich was Menschen ohne Internetzugang machen die sich ihre Infos nicht aus dem Netz holen. Die müssen das einfach glauben was dort erzählt wird. Zumal es einen fall hier im Forum gibt der sich ähnlich ereignet hat. Bitte korrigiert mich...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...795-lotto-abzocke-per-telefon.html#post278042


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Diese Frage halte ich für rein hypothetisch. Bei diesen Gewinnbimmelanbietern handelt es sich in den allermeisten Fällen um Phantomfirmen hinter Briefkastenadressen bzw. hinter Postweiterleitungsfirmen.

Typisch z.B.: 69 Great Hampton Street, Birmingham; oder Lietzenburgerstr. 53, Berlin; Hans-Thoma-Str. 13, Frankfurt; Doberaner Straße 110-112, Rostock u.a.

Das sind Briefkastenadressen und keine Geschäftssitze. Damit ist nicht einmal der "Vertragspartner" bestimmbar. Solche "Firmen" wollen nicht gefunden werden. Die werden daher auch niemals klagen, weil sie spätestens auf Einspruch wegen § 253 ZPO ihre ladungsfähige Anschrift bekanntgeben müssten. Das haben die vorher tunlichst vermieden (und die wissen ganz genau, warum...), und das werden die auf den Einspruch hin auch nicht nachholen. 

Wenn die schon nicht klagen, dann werden die auch niemals eine Gesprächsaufzeichnung vor Gericht präsentieren. Seit 1-1/2 Jahren geht das Kasperletheater mit den Gewinnbimmlerbanden jetzt, mit Betroffenenzahlen von vielen Hunderttausenden (wenn nicht im Bereich 10 hoch 6). Die Stornierungsquoten liegen bei 30-40 %, d.h. diese Mengen an Lastschriften werden allesamt storniert. Aber noch nie ist in der ganzen Zeit bisher irgendjemand von den Gewinnbimmlern verklagt worden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das sind Briefkastenadressen und keine Geschäftssitze. Damit ist nicht einmal der "Vertragspartner" bestimmbar. Solche "Firmen" wollen nicht gefunden werden.


Marc R. von Akte10 hat ja zwei gefunden. Bei der zweiten ging man auf R. und den Kameramann los und beschimpfte das SAT1-Team übelst :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Die haben aber auch nur die Callcenter gefunden. Das sind aber auch nicht die eigentlichen Initiatoren, sondern die werden auch nur von den Hintermännern beauftragt und bezahlt. Die eigentlichen Hintermänner verstecken sich hinter den Briefkastenadressen, die Verantwortlichen sitzen in Wien, auf Mallorca und in Zürich/Zug.


----------



## Trekki1990 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

So, habe mal alles gelesen was ihr bis jetzt so geschrieben habt.
Bis jetzt ist bei mir noch keine Abbuchung vorgenommen worden, aber ich vermute mal ganz stark im neuen Monat.
Wenn dies der Fall sein sollte, buche ich zurück. Hat man ja hier oft genug erwähnt.
Ich halte euch weiter auf dem laufenden.

Gruß Trekki


----------



## gerdad (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Ich habe ein fax geschickt. Habe mein Widerruf recht  angesprochen.
Bis jetzt auch noch keine Abbuchungen.


----------



## IceAngel4u (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Hallo Leute,

mich hat es heute auch eben erwischt mit dem "tollen Anruf" von ProfiPlay... Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt ob morgen oder übermorgen der Anruf kommt, bei dem man nur mit ja antworten braucht.....

Ich halte euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden was passiert...

Eines ist sicher, sollten die Geld abbuchen, wird das sofort wieder rückgängig gemacht... 

Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Trekki1990 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

So berichte mal wieder!
Die haben tatsächlich abgebucht. Habs gleich wieder zurückgebucht. Mal sehen wie lange die versuchen mich zu nerven ^^

Gruß Trekki


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mach mir Sorgen...*

Jede Rückbuchung kostet die 8-15€   ( je nach Institut) Allzu oft  werden die das  also nicht machen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift


> Rechtswidrige Lastschrift-Abbuchungen
> ...
> Das kostet den Geschädigten nichts, jedoch den Abzocker Rücklastschriftgebühr, pro Buchungsvorgang ca. 8-15 Euro.


----------

